# Cigar Hangover?



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Last night I smoked a Diesel Unholy Cocktail and enjoyed the smoke. It tasted good, produced tons of smoke and burned nicely, however, it really kicked my a##. As a noobe I probably shouldn't have smoked it on an empty stomach. By the time I was finished I was feeling quite ill. This morning I woke up feeling hung over. Is it possible to get a "cigar hangover"? Or is it just a coincidence? BTW I plan on buying more Unholy Cocktails but won't be smoking them on an empty stomach.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

yep


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

it is also known as sand-di-nis, va-gina-is. J/K kidding bro, now let that be a lesson to ya....


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

No pipe or cigar smoker should smoke on an empty stomach. I've smoked Full Virginia Flake and ended up curled up on the floor of the bathroom because it was cold and hard and made my head stop spinning. Always eat first!


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nope, nothing better then a JDN first thing in the morning to get ya going.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

that'll teach ya........I learned the hard way too.....Camacho triple maduro will put you on the floor if your not ready for it.


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

I've had it happen a couple times to me. The alcohol I was drinking probably didn't help either.....lol


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Happen to me the other day. Smoked 2 cigars during the night felt perfectly fine, however the morning after had a terrible headache. Just don't drink too much alcohol and don't smoke too much!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll just deal with this for the day and remember to eat first next time. Lesson learned.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

Too much nicotine can really suck, when you start to feel your stomach a little bit just put it down. I ended up with my face in the toilet


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

I have never felt it the next day but as a hard-core full-bodied smoker, I'm am always surprised by how much LFD smokes kick my butt. Coronado, Double Ligero, Air Bender, you name it. And it's not like I'm foolish enough to smoke them on an empty stomach...well, usually not! Sometimes they are just calling my name and I say..."I'll be fine, I just ate like 4 hours ago!"


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I smoked an overly-humid Nub Habano on an empty stomach once. Wasn't paying attention, too busy bsing, and ended up hot-boxing it to keep it lit. 

Ugh, ugh, ugh, paid for that. Live and learn!


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> No pipe or cigar smoker should smoke on an empty stomach. I've smoked Full Virginia Flake and ended up curled up on the floor of the bathroom because it was cold and hard and made my head stop spinning. Always eat first!


Been there done that(not with Virginia flake tho  ). Strange how comfortable a bathroom floor can be at certain times.....


----------



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

hate to admit it - but i've been there before as well. Like the others have said - just a learning experience but smoking a nice full body smoke without food - no bueno. Hope ya feel better soon


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

happend to me about 2 weeks ago... hadn't had anything to eat in about 5-6 hours and decided to smoke a fonseca cubano limitado... not a cigar that ive ever had a problem with in the past, but it put me on my a$$; sweating, stomach killing me, dizzy, and weak...

lesson learned don't smoke on an empty stomach!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The single biggest factor in nicotinism isn't as much what's not in your stomach, but more what's not in your blood. Most of us walk around most of the time in a state of mild dehydration. Add to this, that smoking of any kind further dehydrates you and, suddenly, you are exponentially more susceptible to the negative effects of nicotine.

There is a quick cure for it, however. Take a teaspoon of sugar and allow it to dissolve on your tongue. That quick glucose injection will help tremendously. Just be sure that the next time, you're peeing clear before you light up.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

I pop Jolly Ranchers when im buzzin and it seems to bring it down. The first cigar i ever smoked was a Partagas Black, and i almost could not walk. The worst part about it was not knowing what was going on, it was weeks before i learned my body just didnt deal with the nicotine dump well. Haven't had a problem sense between food and candy.


----------



## Roland J (Feb 17, 2012)

Actually happened to me this weekend with a Deisel Unlimited.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> The single biggest factor in nicotinism isn't as much what's not in your stomach, but more what's not in your blood. Most of us walk around most of the time in a state of mild dehydration. Add to this, that smoking of any kind further dehydrates you and, suddenly, you are exponentially more susceptible to the negative effects of nicotine.
> 
> There is a quick cure for it, however. Take a teaspoon of sugar and allow it to dissolve on your tongue. That quick glucose injection will help tremendously. Just be sure that the next time, you're peeing clear before you light up.


Don is exactly right here. Dehydration makes your alcohol hangover worse and it's the same deal with pretty much any chemical in your blood that needs to get filtered. your body can't filter as well dehydrated. You'll feel better if you drink more water in general throughout the day.

The sugar trick or just sipping on some soda will turn around a smoke session and keep you from getting green, but chug some water or a gatorade after if you're smoking right before you go to sleep.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

iv'e been guilty of smoking fuente short stories first thing in the morning


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That happened to me the other night. 3 full bodied smokes in a row had me feeling loopy! I had a sugary drink to calm my stomach and slow the spinning room, but the next morning I felt like I'd gone a few too many rounds with a bottle of tequila! At least I enjoyed the smokes that night though! :lol:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

TommyTree said:


> No pipe or cigar smoker should smoke on an empty stomach. I've smoked Full Virginia Flake and ended up curled up on the floor of the bathroom because it was cold and hard and made my head stop spinning. Always eat first!


I smoke all the time on a empty stomach. But, I'm a big guy, so...


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, the things you learn when lurking in this site. I think that happened to me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

sounds like you just need to smoke more


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

i say hair of the dog... nothing like another cocktail in the morning to make you feel better


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

why does this happen on some cigars and not others... its the Nico in them? I never have this problem with pipes but some of the cigars that I got from the bombs are killing me...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Nicotine is probably the biggest factor, but ammonia contributes too, at least for me. If a cigar is noticeably young and still releasing quite a bit of ammonia it will make me feel a little nauseous.


----------



## Aschecte (Feb 7, 2012)

yup sounds like you got bit by the nicotine bug !!!! Never smoke a full bodied stick on a empty stomach at least that's my rule ...last time I did that I puked my brains outt. I learned from that mistake.


----------



## SIKARSTACKED (Jan 11, 2012)

I had an awful experience with a cigar, before I really smoked cigars. At the time I worked for a local ski resort as a terrain park associate. My duties included patrolling the terrain park and fixing jumps and rails once they got rutted/iced/beat. So at times, the work could get very labor intensive. Anyways, one of my fellow workers worked at a beer distributor in addition to the park and would always bring in cigars from his second job. Moving along, he was passing them out one day and gave me one. I don't recall what it was but I remember it was very dark, maduro like. 

We all lit them up right on the slope as we were digging out a buried rail. This digging went on for about 20mins until it was complete and I was feeling great and loving the cigar. However, we then took a break in this shack called a "yurt" on the side of the mountain to finish the rest of our cigars. This is where things went south. I started feeling very buzzed and just kept on smoking. By the time everyone was done I felt like I was drunk and did not want to get up. Well, we had to get back to work and this is when I started feeling the aftermath. I got super shaky and very light-headed. I had no power and felt like I was going to yak. I thought this would pass and it did not, I was completely useless and could barely ride down the hill. I ended up clocking out early and going straight home. And that is my story and that is why I always eat a decent meal before toasting - and not to do manual labor while smoking.

Don't know why I wrote this whole thing out.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree with others... I once did a full bodies cigar with zero food in the belly... big mistake. I won't smoke something full bodied unless it is after dinner. Kind of like drinking


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Smoked a CAO Brazilia Gol! when i first started smoking and i was green for a few hours. I love my heavy full bodieds now and wont smoke unless i ate within 2 hours.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

hasn't happened to me yet (knock on wood). i usually smoke right after i eat dinner though if i have time.


----------



## UCFTAC (Sep 23, 2011)

Doesn't matter how much I eat, a Liga Privada feral flying pig will knock me down any day.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

johnb said:


> sounds like you just need to smoke more


John has a point here. Hydration, blood sugar, etc. can all have an effect, but you can just plain O.D. on nicotine too. All things being equal, people who don't get sick or experience the hangover have worked their way up to stronger cigars. There are a lot of great flavored light and medium cigars. Either stick with them or work your way up to the stronger (heavier bodied) cigars.

I would also caution about eating. I wouldn't go to a full-bodied stick if I wasn't well conditioned to nicotine whether my stomach was full or empty. If you are taking in too much nicotine for your own tolerance level, just like consuming too much alcohol, having a full stomach isn't a panacea and may make you feel worse.


----------



## sincerity (Aug 16, 2011)

god diesels almost always make me feel like shit :/....so strong


----------



## Daytona955i (Jul 3, 2011)

I've definitely been knocked on my a$$ before not expecting a smoke to make me have to lay down with my eyes closed. Sometimes if I am really looking forward to a particular smoke that I know will be a heavy hitter, I'll smoke a pipe earlier in the day to build up my tolerance a little. If I haven't smoked in awhile I'll try to smoke something mild the day before even. 

One thing I have noticed is that if I pace myself a little better I reduce the possibility of sickness/hangover. Sometimes a cigar is really good and doesn't get very hot so you just puff away at it.


----------



## CBlazer2148 (Mar 19, 2012)

I smoked a Camacho triple maduro whilst drinking Crown Royal on a empty stomach while playing pool with some friends. Needless to say I got laid on my a$$ and ended up taking a two hour nap after I got home before I started to feel better.


----------



## Chrislols (Jan 27, 2012)

The other day at a buddies house we had a mini herf, and I had a Graycliff G2 Torpedo, followed by a 5 Vegas Gold Robusto within 30 minutes. Even after having a full meal, I stood up, and felt like I had a 6 pack. I couldn't get off my feet for literally 2 and a half hours.


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

you got a nic kick straight to the nuts.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

For real men, there's no such thing  Just man up and keep puffin!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Was drunk as hell on vacation in the dominican republic and thought it would be a good idea to smoke a anejo 49. If anyone has ever smoked the 49 they know how this ended. Lucky for me I made it to my room before puking my brains out. The cigar was awesome though


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

chasingstanley said:


> iv'e been guilty of smoking fuente short stories first thing in the morning


So im not the only one.... is there a support group for that?.... oh wait..... this is the support group!:grouphug:


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I have never experience the cigar hangover.....but know the feeling of laying on the cool bathroom floor after over doing the full bodies smokes a bit. Thanks for all the tips on helping prevent that terrible feeling lol!

On a side note...yay finally hit 100 posts!


----------



## Herby (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't get woosy or sick when I smoke, but I do sometimes get a headache in the morning. I find that its largely solved by drinking a lot of water after I smoke. It seems smoking tends to dehydrate me and that combined with the aftertaste of smoke gets a headache going.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> For real men, there's no such thing  Just man up and keep puffin!


+1


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Packets of sugar and more booze will fix many a cigar hangover. I usually smoke three or four in a sitting when I am getting after it and seldom get pukey as a result.


----------

